# 55 LPI halftone dots, what mesh?



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

I am new to the halftone printing game, I have a one color, 55 lpi halftone image to print.

I am thinking 200 mesh? maybe 230?

what do you experts out there think?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

280-305. 230- maybe, pushing it though.


----------



## antman428 (Sep 1, 2007)

It's going to depend upon the angle you choose to output the halftones.
I output almost everything at 45 lpi. If it is going to be black ink at 75 degrees it will work on 230 and up.
I usually output magenta at 22.5 degrees and it will always work on a 280.
You should get a moire test pattern and burn it onto several mesh screens to determine what will work best for you. Print them and keep them handy. This will save you a lot of extra screen burning in the future.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks alot for your input guys.

I used a 230 mesh, 55 lpi elipse dots at 22.5 degrees.

came out great.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Good work.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

how long did you expose your screen?


----------

